# Non-healing wound



## steph2355 (Dec 14, 2011)

Post-op dx: Non-healing wound, abdominal wall

Technique: The patient was prepped and draped in the usual fashion.  Local was infiltrated. The wound was excised within an ellipse leaving normal healthy tissue.  Hemostasis was achieved with cautery.  the wound was closed with deep dermal chromic and running Proelene for skin.  

I need some help coding this.

Thanks


----------



## Lujanwj (Dec 14, 2011)

Take a look at 13160


----------

